# Christmas Cards



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Wuddya think? My daughters will do it right in Photoshop. Now for the copy inside. Something like, "Christmas started early this year so Halloween is running long to balance things out." Any other ideas? "Good friends, good food, good times"?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Works for me!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love it! That card is a keeper.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

She should put in a lil cheesy, cartoony hat on the ghoul on the left..LOL. Nice work!

inside:
"...Happy Halloween, Happy Thanksgiving, Merry Christmas, Happy New Year...."


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Great idea debbie5. Here is a sketch except the hat is on the baboon guy.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks festive to me!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Witch Santa Hat


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

or should they all have hats?? My screen rez is poor, so I can't see it very well.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I will leave it to my genius photoshop kids. Maybe some presents around the cauldron?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about a string of Christmas lights in the trees, too?

Santa hats on ghouls rule!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes and yes!
This is a great Idea!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice - and here I was thinking I would make some traditional Christmas cards......


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Love the card!!!

How about...
"To the Best of Times!"


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I adore this!!!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Well my daughters poo-pooed the idea so I had to do it myself. It will be just a few limited to folks who would appreciate something different.:jol: Here is a de-saturated version. I will see what looks best printed and I might redo the Santa hat too after seeing the skinnier one I did before.










Here's a little larger version

All sizes | Happy Holidays | Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6035/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@3ff044c069


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hahaha, thats so cute, I love it Spider Rider!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very Cool! I would love to get a Christmas card like this!


----------

